# Preparation for Shifa Medical College Entrance Exam



## usamask93 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello , im a FSC student and i got 82% in HSSC exams , and im looking forward to join Shifa College of medicine , Can someone help me, which books to prepare from ? and is the test FSC based or SAT based ?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

From what I've heard, it's all FSE books, SAT II book's (from my personal experience) are too simple, and do not do you much good from studying.


----------



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

the entry test is mostly based on alevels but also contain fsc questions!! but doing alevels nd sat is enough and for fsc students their own books are enough!!!


----------

